# Chianti Labels



## roblloyd (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok Last weekend I bottled my chianti. Time for labels.
Here's what I came up with. I would love some HONEST feedback and critique. Open to anything! The outside specs have to be updated with correct dates, batch and ABV.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the top one better but if it was mine I would ...

1) Drop the broken bottle
2) Drop the word presents
3) Make the rooster smaller so the image and the wine name do not overlap
4) Use black font instead of grey


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> I like the top one better but if it was mine I would ...
> 
> 1) Drop the broken bottle
> 2) Drop the word presents
> ...



I agree with rhoffart on items 3 & 4. If I remember right I think the broken bottle is part of your logo you had on your other labels. If so stick with it. 

On the second label the cossing sign was too distracting but interesting concept. All in all, nice label!


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> How's this?



that's it


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Very clean I love it. if the broken bottle is a logo you want to use on all of your labels though, use it.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

I've gotten a few mentions of removing the bottle so away it goes....

Thanks for the help. I think it does look better.

Now I just need some ideas for the Grenache label.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

My $0.02

I think you could have one of them but not both. Too busy. 

Whats the story with the chicken on a wine label? 

If your really attached to the chicken for a reason (you raise chickens or you eat a lot of chicken.....) keep it. 

But from an outside party it seems like a strange thing to put on a wine label. I do think the broken wine bottle in the place of the chicken would be awesome. 

It also goes very well with the name of the winery.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> My $0.02
> Whats the story with the chicken on a wine label?
> .



Silly city boy, thats a rooster!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I've gotten a few mentions of removing the bottle so away it goes....
> 
> Thanks for the help. I think it does look better.
> 
> Now I just need some ideas for the Grenache label.



Here is a nice picture of some Grenache grapes.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

From Wikipedia:
During the 1970s producers started to reduce the quantity of white grapes in Chianti. In 1995 it became legal to produce a Chianti with 100% Sangiovese. For a wine to retain the name of Chianti, it must be produced with at least 80% Sangiovese grapes.[2] A Chianti may have a picture of a black rooster (known in Italian as a gallo nero) on the neck of the bottle, which indicates that the producer of the wine is a member of the Gallo Nero Consortium, an association of producers of the Classico sub-area sharing marketing costs.[3] Since 2005 the black rooster has been the emblem of the Chianti Classico producers association.[4] Aged Chianti (38 months instead of 4-7), may be labelled as Riserva. Chianti that meets more stringent requirements (lower yield, higher alcohol content and dry extract) may be labelled as Chianti Superiore, although Chianti from the "Classico" sub-area is not allowed in any event to be labelled as "Superiore".


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

That funny ... I googled it before I post my comments and found THIS


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

My reasoning for the rooster crossing was that it's not a true Chianti Classico so it's just passing through....

I didn't realize I had the same rooster! I should have googled that image instead. duh... I like it with the eye in there so I'll add that.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

I still have some Classico I brought from Italy back in Feb 2002. I've been saving it. I'll have to crack open one to compare to mine in a year.
Those were the days when you could bring back a case of wine and not pay for extra luggage and customs didn't care.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Here is a nice picture of some Grenache grapes.



That is nice. Where did you find that one? I'd like to get a larger and higher res version.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> That is nice. Where did you find that one? I'd like to get a larger and higher res version.



google images - did a search for the grape


----------



## tonyt (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice job on the label. My wife says I enjoy making the labels as much as I enjoy making the wine. She's right.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

I learnt something new today! 

Thanks Rob!


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 2, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I learnt something new today!
> 
> Thanks Rob!



Welcome. Usually I'm the one learning from you!


----------



## bdcl1977 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike, they need to remember when it is cooked and on the table it is just "Chicken"

Jim


----------

